# Black, Brown, Gray, Roan?? What color is my filly??



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Brown filly goin roan?

I wanna see de faja! Lol.  (sire) if she's Eeaa she cant be At (brown) --the dam.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you have a full body pic of momma? From the parts I can see, she looks to possibly be a brown roan.

Baby looks brown going gray. I believe roan babies are born roan, they don't "roan out."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's pics of the dam and the sire.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, so momma is definitely a true blue roan. Lol. A couple of the pics where you can't see her all the way in the first set of pics, she looks like she's brown. 

Anyway, I'm gonna go with either black going gray or brown going gray. There is no roan there, as roan foals are born roan, which this filly wasn't (double-checked myself on that one).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Yup shes true blue, lol. .. Im thinkin the stud was brown before grey? EeAtAt
Do you secretly know-OP?


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he was chestnut/sorrel. He is flea bitten gray and the color is chestnut/sorrel. He has produced chestnut/sorrel always with chestnut/sorrel mare, bay with bay mares and palominos with buckskin or palomino mares. I don't know if any of that helps out at all.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

That makes me think hes eeAt (dont have the black to show the brown)


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Black going gray I dont think the colt is roan but the baby is still young so it's hard to tell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Black or blue roan going gray. I'd guess black, not really sure there is anyway to tell at this point if she's roan (without testing), the graying process would make it hard to tell.


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Brown going gray or brown roan going gray.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

She is deffenatly not black. The brown around her eyes and nose indicates she is a brown or brown roan, but I think just brown going grey, as roan horses are born roan, and most black horses (or maybe all) are not born jet black, but more of a smokey black.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Blacks (and most foal coats) go through some funky changes til they shed that first time, I stand by black. Black foals going to gray do tend to be born very dark.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

There is too much brown on that nose and around the eyes for that filly to be black.
Where is NDappy and Chillaa when we need them? Shalom


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Browm going grey. If roan is present, it will be fairly impossible to tell that without a test. Definitely grey though.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

OP can you please test and post us the results? Its kinnin me!


----------

